# NCC guys...did you register for the May 24 Autox?



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I just realized that today is one month out...I can't believe I forgot! 

I don't know if it is officially open yet but I figure better safe than sorry


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

bren said:


> *I just realized that today is one month out...I can't believe I forgot!
> 
> I don't know if it is officially open yet but I figure better safe than sorry  *


Not yet. It's still listed as "tentative" on the online schedule. But I'll be there, fo shizzle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder. All last season, the website always listed "tentaive" until only a couple of weeks prior. I always sent my pre-registration emails around now and Roy always honored them.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Pre-registration is open, location will be confirmed first and then the registrations.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

wow, I got a response already...


> Hello Bren,
> 
> I took over Auto-x registrations from Roy as he has
> significantly more responsibilities in the club as the
> ...


I think I am going to go with group 2 at 9:00...although 11:30 gives me more time to sleep in :angel:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

As did I.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

FSelekler said:


> *Pre-registration is open, location will be confirmed first and then the registrations. *


It all comes together....

So, I guess we all don't have to worry about our panicked 1-month-prior emails to Roy anymore, eh? The Toaster is in charge. Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

:thumbup: I told you so? hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

FSelekler said:


> *:thumbup: I told you so? hehehe. *


So stop being so damn formal in your emails.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Toaster, your sig is painful to look at! Too many jaggies.

If you post a bigger pic I'm sure someone will resize it to look much better.



:eeps:


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

rgr that atyclb, thanks. I'll do something about it soon.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Fatih, let me know what time you all plan to show up to set up the course. I have a nasty habit of coming early to help.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *rgr that atyclb, thanks. I'll do something about it soon. *


I'll do my best to butter up the registrar with some pics. :angel:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

> _FT was quoted by Bren saying the following:_
> *I took over Auto-x registrations from Roy*


Do we still need to email, or can we just do it here? 

If email, is it the same yahoo address?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Do we still need to email, or can we just do it here?
> 
> If email, is it the same yahoo address? *


Same email, as seen on their website: [email protected]


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Thanks for the support guys.

JetFire - I am not sure of the time that we will be at the event, but I suspect it will be around 7:30 am. Help would be great 

And, yes same e-mail to keep the "formality" of it


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *And, yes same e-mail to keep the "formality" of it  *


thanks


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

*I just sent Fatih email*

I want in on this NCC autox, pretty please. I sent Fatih an email.

I autox'd my ZHP 330i today at Fedex. It was fun. I missed the course walk and I didn't get to work the course. However, Nick gave me a ride. Thanks, Nick.

My last run was 5 sec. faster than my first run. Any suggestions re. wheels with race rubber? 17 inch type 44's?


----------

